# Angry...



## Xenomantis (Oct 2, 2007)

I found another mantis today, an adult female(I'm pretty sure) European. Well, 'found' may not be the best word. Rescue would probably fit better...

I had a doctor's appointment, so I was leaving school 30 minutes early. Well, I came out the front doors, and what do I see? Five or six boys sitting around as their buddy sadistically pokes a mantis with a pen. I was horrified. He then makes it climb onto a pencil and throws it at one of the other guys as they're all laughing and talking about killing it in gruesome ways. These are tenth thru twelth grade boys, for crying out loud! How can they be so cruel? :angry: 

Without a word I walked into the middle of their circle and scooped up the frenzied mantis into my hands before walking away without a second glance. They jeered at me till my mom got there and helped me load my stuff into the truck without harming the mantis.

I actually took her with me to the doctor's office, taking care not to freak her out any more than she probably already was. Right now I'm fixing up a temporary terrarium for her to stay in while I save up some cash for a better one.


----------



## Andrew (Oct 2, 2007)

Umm...hate to break it to ya, but almost all high schoolers are like that. Ever read Lord of the Flies?


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 2, 2007)

Andrew said:


> Umm...hate to break it to ya, but almost all high schoolers are like that. Ever read Lord of the Flies?


Yeah... It's just a little disturbing to think that this is the next generation that's going to rule the country and the world... :blink:


----------



## sk8erkho (Oct 2, 2007)

Good for you, Xenomantis!!! That took courage and heart to do!!! You should be proud of yourself as I would have done the same thing... only I can't say I would not have had a few _Choice _words for the little creeps! :angry: But you did the _Right_ thing. Good luck with your new mantis!!


----------



## Andrew (Oct 2, 2007)

> Yeah... It's just a little disturbing to think that this is the next generation that's going to rule the country and the world...


LOL, yeah, no kidding.


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 2, 2007)

Isn't that awful? I cannot believe what cruelty comes out of people, but that was Hitler, and the others like him. The one thing I cannot abide by is cruelty of any kind. Even when I have to kill something I do not torture it. But don't worry about them running the country, this is nothing new, people have been this way since time began. But they make you so angry don't they? :angry:


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 2, 2007)

Andrew said:


> Umm...hate to break it to ya, but almost all high schoolers are like that. Ever read Lord of the Flies?


Not me!!!

Also, Xenomantis, how old are you(Or atleast, aren

t you in highschool as well?)? At my school, they wouldn't just jeer at you...


----------



## Andrew (Oct 2, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> Not me!!!


Heh, well, we aren't exactly in the norm for most high school students.   

At my school they'd probably just laugh and call you a wuss, and then threaten to beat you up. But nobody at my school usually gets in fights, and when they do its just embarrassing to watch. :lol:  

P.S. - Lovin the new smilies...


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 2, 2007)

Andrew said:


> Heh, well, we aren't exactly in the norm for most high school students.   At my school they'd probably just laugh and call you a wuss, and then threaten to beat you up. But nobody at my school usually gets in fights, and when they do its just embarrassing to watch. :lol:
> 
> P.S. - Lovin the new smilies...


Ya well..... :lol: 

In my school, it's not threats...


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 2, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> Not me!!!Also, Xenomantis, how old are you(Or atleast, aren
> 
> t you in highschool as well?)? At my school, they wouldn't just jeer at you...


Yeah, I'm in High School... But, eventhough I'm a girl I can match most of the boys in a fight, fair or not, so I get left alone for the most part. Sometimes there are advantages to not being super skinny like all the 'popular' girls.


----------



## Precious (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice work Xeno! Those people won't run the country, they will fill the jails. It is a sad commentary on today's youth - there seems to be a general lack of respect for life. Coincidentally, my son found a huge Chinese female on our butterfly bush today. We put her in a bug tent and fed her bumbles until she was about to pop! We're going to keep her for a couple of days to see if she attracts a male.


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 2, 2007)

Xenomantis said:


> Yeah, I'm in High School... But, eventhough I'm a girl I can match most of the boys in a fight, fair or not, so I get left alone for the most part. Sometimes there are advantages to not being super skinny like all the 'popular' girls.


Wow, are you kicking though? (You know... &lt;_&lt; )


----------



## Andrew (Oct 2, 2007)

Xenomantis said:


> I'm a girl


Dangit, I need to stop assuming that everyone on the internet is a guy...its going to get me into trouble one of these days.

@ asdsdf - That sucks. :lol:


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Oct 2, 2007)

Xenomantis,

Nice work!

I did a similar thing in south Africa. I found two boys playing with a chameleon, They were using a plastic bag &amp; had picked up the chameleon by it's tail, Swinging the chameleon around like it was a toy. I quickly took the chameleon away from them. They were very unhappy about this, I told them to not do this again! If they took my word to heart, I do not know?. I took the chameleon home &amp; found that they had hurt the chameleon. So I gave the female chameleon TLC, she died the very next day. I found it very sad....

I just love hearing people doing the right thing, If it's saving bugs to people. I look up to these people.


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 2, 2007)

Precious said:


> Nice work Xeno! Those people won't run the country, they will fill the jails. It is a sad commentary on today's youth - there seems to be a general lack of respect for life. Coincidentally, my son found a huge Chinese female on our butterfly bush today. We put her in a bug tent and fed her bumbles until she was about to pop! We're going to keep her for a couple of days to see if she attracts a male.


That's awesome! I wish you the best of luck.  



MikhailsDinos said:


> Xenomantis,Nice work!
> 
> I did a similar thing in south Africa. I found two boys playing with a chameleon, They were using a plastic bag &amp; had picked up the chameleon by it's tail, Swinging the chameleon around like it was a toy. I quickly took the chameleon away from them. They were very unhappy about this, I told them to not do this again! If they took my word to heart, I do not know?. I took the chameleon home &amp; found that they had hurt the chameleon. So I gave the female chameleon TLC, she died the very next day. I found it very sad....
> 
> I just love hearing people doing the right thing, If it's saving bugs to people. I look up to these people.


I'm so sorry about the chameleon...  

But thank you for the compliment. I really appreciate it.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm so glad you guys rescue these things.


----------



## Ben.M (Oct 3, 2007)

Well done on rescuing the lil lady  , i'm in school 2 and i know that if they see anykind of weakness they will gang up(but i guess not on a girl  ) im a big guy for my age and weight lift so no-ones commin near me like that :lol: ,but i would hav done exactly the same thing, at school if i see an insect on the road i just [SIZE=14pt]hav[/SIZE] to move it on to somewhere that itis safe  

So good luck with her


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ben.M said:


> Well done on rescuing the lil lady  , i'm in school 2 and i know that if they see anykind of weakness they will gang up(but i guess not on a girl  ) im a big guy for my age and weight lift so no-ones commin near me like that :lol: ,but i would hav done exactly the same thing, at school if i see an insect on the road i just [SIZE=14pt]hav[/SIZE] to move it on to somewhere that itis safe  So good luck with her


Haha! Most of you (yes bringing up religion, forgive me) are more Buddhist then you think!  But thats a compliment!  And it makes me feel good that i am not the only one who does this kind of thing...

I'm not exactly big for my age, nor strong, but i know how do defend myself...'specially with 'chucks or a good solid stick or bar.... :lol:


----------



## Galactic Lord Xenu (Oct 7, 2007)

It's a shame these kids are more concerned with killing the thing instead of, as I would have done, watched it and learned about insects and life from it. Many insects, especially things like mantids are fascinating, and it's a real shame people would kill a beneficial and fascinating insect rather than, say, raise and watch it.

When I was that age I found a mantis at school and was fascinated in it as I am always enchanted by such insects. Of course, some low-minded humanoid creature though it'd be a hoot to freak out, or at least pretend to freak out, and he stomped on it--not wanting to learn about animal life, no interest in wildlife whatsoever, just wanted to be "funny" and remain ignorant about the things in the world and how they work...

Of course, I was always the weird kid that played with insects and --it was much more "cool" and "mature" to kill them and then forget about them, and then talk about celebrities and pop music and what have you...


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 7, 2007)

Xeno you are my hero. :worship: I really wish there were more people like you willing to jump into a circle of jerks and save a poor insect. Or at least people that cared about the world and it's creatures.

I go to an all girls high school so instead of idiotic jerks who play with the mantis or any other bug till it's dead you get annoying girls that let out the most inhuman screams when they see a bug and then plead for someone to kill it. :angry: 

So many of the girls in my school are ignornat( that was horribly spelt) little brats that care more about thier purses then anything living. I'm known as a weirdo at school because I SAVE bugs instead of KILL them. I really don't care about what they say about me, but when they insult an animal I want to get out a voodoo doll and teach them a lesson. &lt;.&lt;

What really gets to me is how stuipd the girls in my school are. I swear, I brought in one of my Texas unicorns to show my Chem/Bio teacher and next to nobody knew what it was( let alone what a mantis was). I had him with me when I had to stay after school and some girls thought it was spider.... :mellow: Do they really look that much like spiders???? Some other people think mantids are exinct. Now I bring in my mantids to inform the masses of the exsistence and how helpful they are to our world.

I nearly had a shouting fight in class with some girls trying to save a nursefly. :blink: 

I'm gonna stop typing now.

Keep up the good work oh protecter of insects. I would one day wish to join your ranks.


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 7, 2007)

Galactic Lord Xenu said:


> It's a shame these kids are more concerned with killing the thing instead of, as I would have done, watched it and learned about insects and life from it. Many insects, especially things like mantids are fascinating, and it's a real shame people would kill a beneficial and fascinating insect rather than, say, raise and watch it. When I was that age I found a mantis at school and was fascinated in it as I am always enchanted by such insects. Of course, some low-minded humanoid creature though it'd be a hoot to freak out, or at least pretend to freak out, and he stomped on it--not wanting to learn about animal life, no interest in wildlife whatsoever, just wanted to be "funny" and remain ignorant about the things in the world and how they work...
> 
> Of course, I was always the weird kid that played with insects and --it was much more "cool" and "mature" to kill them and then forget about them, and then talk about celebrities and pop music and what have you...


It always hurts to realize that fact. People don't want to care about life other than themselves because that shows 'weakness'. And, to care about life and study it makes you 'weird'.

I mean, how are WE inferior for having a rapport with something THEY'RE too scared to even get close to?


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 7, 2007)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Xeno you are my hero. :worship: I really wish there were more people like you willing to jump into a circle of jerks and save a poor insect. Or at least people that cared about the world and it's creatures.I go to an all girls high school so instead of idiotic jerks who play with the mantis or any other bug till it's dead you get annoying girls that let out the most inhuman screams when they see a bug and then plead for someone to kill it. :angry:
> 
> So many of the girls in my school are ignornat( that was horribly spelt) little brats that care more about thier purses then anything living. I'm known as a weirdo at school because I SAVE bugs instead of KILL them. I really don't care about what they say about me, but when they insult an animal I want to get out a voodoo doll and teach them a lesson. &lt;.&lt;
> 
> ...


Here, even the guys are really stupid. As I was picking up Jewel (as I've named her ^_^ ), the boys were all saying stuff about it biting me and it being venomous... :blink:


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 7, 2007)

Xenomantis said:


> Here, even the guys are really stupid. As I was picking up Jewel (as I've named her ^_^ ), the boys were all saying stuff about it biting me and it being venomous... :blink:


I agree. Some people just need to stop and look at the world around them, not run past with with a burning stick destorying everything they come in contact with.

I'm still so glad you saved the little girl. She needed help and you assisted. You are a real hero in her eyes and mine. ( :lol: ego boost.)

Was jewel the one that laid an odd looking ooth?


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 7, 2007)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> I agree. Some people just need to stop and look at the world around them, not run past with with a burning stick destorying everything they come in contact with.I'm still so glad you saved the little girl. She needed help and you assisted. You are a real hero in her eyes and mine. ( :lol: ego boost.)
> 
> Was jewel the one that laid an odd looking ooth?


Humankind is so destructive... It depresses me to think about all the damage we've done.  

Actually it was Gluttony who laid the weird ooth. She was my first praying mantis.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 8, 2007)

Xenomantis said:


> Humankind is so destructive... It depresses me to think about all the damage we've done.  Actually it was Gluttony who laid the weird ooth. She was my first praying mantis.


It's so sad, the world is falling apart and people all choose to ignore it.

Heheh, love the name. Hopefully she'll lay another non-deformed one. Do you know if any of them mated?


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 8, 2007)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> It's so sad, the world is falling apart and people all choose to ignore it. Heheh, love the name. Hopefully she'll lay another non-deformed one. Do you know if any of them mated?


Unfortunately, no. But, since they were all wildcaught it's very likely they've been fertilized already.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 8, 2007)

Xenomantis said:


> Unfortunately, no. But, since they were all wildcaught it's very likely they've been fertilized already.


Yeah, it's the same thing with my mantid. I caught her ages ago, but I didn't know if she mated or not, then I finally found a male european and was gonna mate him and her..... but the crickets decided he would make better food then a father.

What other mantids do you have? (random question time!)


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 8, 2007)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> Yeah, it's the same thing with my mantid. I caught her ages ago, but I didn't know if she mated or not, then I finally found a male european and was gonna mate him and her..... but the crickets decided he would make better food then a father.What other mantids do you have? (random question time!)


One subadult male Chinese.


----------



## Mantida (Oct 8, 2007)

Heh, good job Xeno. Kudos to you and Jewel  

This reminds me of the time when I was a wee preschooler someone was stomping on some fire ants. I demanded they stop crushing them and when the kid didn't stop I started crying, attracted the teacher, told the teacher that 'the meanie over there won't stop squishing the ants!!', and saved the remainder of the workers around the anthill. B) 

Looking back, I bet the teacher and the kid thought I was pretty ridiculous to cry over ants.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 8, 2007)

Xenomantis said:


> One subadult male Chinese.


D'awww. I have two adult male Chinese (Spazz and Scaredy Cat), One adult female Chinese (Yang she ate Yin. &lt;.&lt and one lovely adult female European. (Acrhimedes)

I have loads of younger ones though.

If you ever need some chinese PM me. I'm gonna have loads of them soon.

I hope all goes well.


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 8, 2007)

mantida said:


> Heh, good job Xeno. Kudos to you and Jewel  This reminds me of the time when I was a wee preschooler someone was stomping on some fire ants. I demanded they stop crushing them and when the kid didn't stop I started crying, attracted the teacher, told the teacher that 'the meanie over there won't stop squishing the ants!!', and saved the remainder of the workers around the anthill. B)
> 
> Looking back, I bet the teacher and the kid thought I was pretty ridiculous to cry over ants.


But ants are so interesting. How each one has a specific job and all the amazing feats they're capable of. I don't blame you for saving them.  



Mantis_Whisper said:


> D'awww. I have two adult male Chinese (Spazz and Scaredy Cat), One adult female Chinese (Yang she ate Yin. &lt;.&lt and one lovely adult female European. (Acrhimedes)I have loads of younger ones though.
> 
> If you ever need some chinese PM me. I'm gonna have loads of them soon.
> 
> I hope all goes well.


Thanks!

How many Chinese ooths do you have? *just wondering*


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 8, 2007)

I have two ooths and I'm awaiting a third.

Your welcome.


----------



## Xenomantis (Oct 8, 2007)

Mantis_Whisper said:


> I have two ooths and I'm awaiting a third. Your welcome.


Wow! That really is going to be alot!


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Oct 8, 2007)

Xenomantis said:


> Wow! That really is going to be alot!


Yep, you can see why I'm willing to give them away.


----------



## echostatic (Oct 8, 2007)

i used to be a bug killer :/ but it was mostly feeding bugs to ants and spiders to see how they worked. i did kill some ants with fire and gasoline but now i love them, and want to get a fireant queen and start a colony in my room. ants are one of the more fascinating creatures.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 8, 2007)

Good thing you didn't kill yourself with that gasoline and fire. That's quite a dangerous mixture.


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 9, 2007)

echostatic said:


> i used to be a bug killer :/ but it was mostly feeding bugs to ants and spiders to see how they worked. i did kill some ants with fire and gasoline but now i love them, and want to get a fireant queen and start a colony in my room. ants are one of the more fascinating creatures.


Hehe hehe heh....I still kill ants. &lt;_&lt; Only when they go and invade my house though.... :angry:


----------



## echostatic (Oct 9, 2007)

asdsdf said:


> Hehe hehe heh....I still kill ants. &lt;_&lt; Only when they go and invade my house though.... :angry:


we have ants in the kitchen. i usually see a few on the counter. i like watching them. the one thing i dont like walking around my floors is CRICKETS. i go through hundreds with my bearded dragon. i have them in a bin and will have a few escape. they always show up dead somewhere in my room -.-


----------



## tvzombie (Nov 1, 2007)

thats not very nice


----------



## darkspeed (Nov 1, 2007)

tvzombie said:


>


That was uncalled for.


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 1, 2007)

What do you mean? The death of the mantis?


----------

